# Uefa Europe league 18 February



## OddsPoster (Jan 19, 2010)

18 Feb 18:00 Ajax v Juventus 2.80 3.30 2.30 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Athletic Bilbao v Anderlecht 1.75 3.40 4.33 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Atletico Madrid v Galatasaray 1.90 3.30 3.75 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Club Brugge v Valencia 4.20 3.50 1.75 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Everton v Sporting 2.10 3.25 3.25 +21  
18 Feb 18:00 FC Copenhagen v Marseille 3.25 3.25 2.10 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 FC Twente v Werder Bremen 2.80 3.30 2.30 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Fulham v Shakhtar Donetsk 2.40 3.25 2.70 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Hamburg v PSV 1.61 3.50 5.25 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Hertha Berlin v Benfica 2.87 3.25 2.30 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Lille v Fenerbahce 2.10 3.25 3.25 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Liverpool v Unirea Urziceni 1.22 5.50 11.00 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Panathinaikos v Roma 2.75 3.25 2.37 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Rubin Kazan v Hapoel Tel-Aviv 1.40 4.20 7.00 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Standard Liege v FC Salzburg 2.20 3.25 3.00 +21   
18 Feb 18:00 Villarreal v Wolfsburg 1.83 3.40 4.00 +21 

Odds from Bet365 as of 1.19.2010


----------



## lazykeel (Feb 18, 2010)

My game proposal for tonight's matches are as follows:

The "safe"

Rubin Kazan - Harpoel Tel.Aviv (1.40) - 1
Lille - Fenerbahce (1.83) - 1
At. Madrid - Galatasaray (1.66) - 1
Liverpool - Unirea Urziceni (1.28) - 1

The "fun"

Ajax - Juventus (4.00) - (1-0) X
FC Twente - Werder Bremen (3.60) - (1-0) X
Panathinaikps - Romas (2.50) - 2

The odds are from Bet365

How about it?


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 18, 2010)

Im a bit crazy but I think Unirea has a chance against Liverpool, I'm not sure Liverpool will care so much for UEFA. THey might just lose this.


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 18, 2010)

Club Brugge v Valencia 

Both teams are in the same positions in their country leagues. Valencia didnt play good as guests last season, but this season this changed. Silva and Via are gonna play so Im putting thins as win for Valencia. 
Brugge is good home team, but there is tendency in the last years the belgium teams are losing in UEFA to better teams.
Prediction: 2


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 18, 2010)

lazykeel said:
			
		

> My game proposal for tonight's matches are as follows:
> 
> The "safe"
> 
> ...



Are you putting the safe bets on parlay?
I sitll think that at least in one of the matches there will be surprise.


----------



## lazykeel (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, that was my plan. I think that Liverpool have found what they have been lacking most of the season. Lille plays incredibly well this year and At. Madrid has taken shape again, especially after their big victory over Barcelona. Rubin just play very good at home, it's very hard to take points there ..

You may be right about the Valencia match, they played well in the Uefa, but I just think that they still too often disappoints.


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 18, 2010)

The first selection for you Rubin is killing the israelis  

Im betting more against Brugge tha betting for Valencia. Anyway it has began so no change for me.


----------



## lazykeel (Feb 19, 2010)

After thinking about it, I chose to quit my safe bet, so I just played on Liverpool with 1, and Lille to win. Then I just played a larger amount instead


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 19, 2010)

Good for you, I cant believe Brugge won


----------

